
Android passes iOS for most mobile app downloads - Garbage
http://androidcommunity.com/android-passes-ios-for-most-mobile-app-downloads-20111024/
======
bookwormAT
I don't think it makes much sense to count DRM store subscriptions (here 'app
downloads') on Android and iOS, since the two platforms have such a different
approach to platform design (integrated on iOS vs. connected on Android).

For example, there is nothing similar to a 'Locale plugin' or a 'ADW Launcher
Theme' on iOS, and there is no approval process on the most popular Android
store.

There is only one DRM Store on iOS, and on some Android devices there is no
Store at all.

